# Advice please, Im scared I might have upset my siamese fighter fish



## redroses (Feb 6, 2013)

Hello, I was wondering if I have made my siamese fighting fish depressed!

I bought 6 little tetra fish to put in the tank with him, and now all he does is hide at the bottom of the tank and is not as active as he usually is!

I thought he would have fun chasing the tetras around the tank, but he just seems depressed they are now here.

The tetras seem totally fine, and are giving my fighter alot of space around the tank, staying out of his way.

I really dont want my fighter fish to become depressed, is this just a little 'phase' or should I just remove the tetras before my fighter gets worse?

Any advice would be great, thank you!!


----------



## NaomiM (Sep 22, 2012)

What species of tetra are they? Bettas often get bullied because of their long fins. You might not see it as they often wait until after dark to do it, but it's very common. Some species of tetra in particular are notorious fin nippers and should never be kept with a betta, but the more peaceful species may stress him out by their activity even if they're not actually nipping him, especially if he's used to his own space.


----------



## redroses (Feb 6, 2013)

Is this is something my betta just wont get used to?

Should i just remove these fish altogether then to be safe? its a shame, because they appear harmless.

I thought my fish was a strong warrior fighter ! Hes hiding like a kitten !


----------



## moggiemum (Mar 28, 2013)

hi, not an expert but if it was me id seperate them as he seemed fine before, also keep an eye on general health and water issus as new fish may have introduced harmful germs ,but prob just social issue


----------



## NaomiM (Sep 22, 2012)

I agree with moggiemum, it's probably best to separate them. It's also worth testing your water in case the increased bioload has led to an ammonia/nitrite spike, but I'd expect that to affect the tetras before the betta.


----------



## JessIncaFCR (Oct 1, 2012)

I also agree, get your water tested to ensure that all is fine  How big is your tank?


----------



## redroses (Feb 6, 2013)

Thank you all for the advice!

It appears that my fighter fish is back to his old self, thank goodness!

Maybe he was a bit shocked with the new arrivals,maybe there was a social issue at first, but now everything seems to be fine, and fighter is back attacking the pump as per usual 

I also waited to see what happened at feeding time, and if fighter had a loss of appetite at all, I would have definitely separated them. But he is totally fine and eating well :biggrin: 

Im so glad they are all getting along!


----------

